# Pony fun



## secuono (Dec 15, 2019)

I've setup some obstacles on my track. Started ground driving the ponies through them the other day.
It's just something to do with them through the winter gloom.

If you do something similar, please share.


----------



## secuono (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## HunnyBunny (Dec 16, 2019)

secuono said:


>



Your ponies are obedient, secouno! Good job!


----------

